# Erreur xpdf : can't open display



## benko (27 Avril 2006)

Bonjour, il y a deux jours xpdf fonctionnait très bien mais depuis ce matin lorsque j'essaie de le lancer il me renvoie :



> $ xpdf
> Error: Can't open display:



Avez vous une idée de l'erreur ?


----------



## benko (27 Avril 2006)

En fait je pense que ça se produit depuis que j'ai essayé de changer mon fichier .profile en y intégrant la variable PATH

Voici mon ficher .profile actuel :



> PATH=/sw/bin
> export PATH
> 
> test -r /sw/bin/init.sh && . /sw/bin/init.sh
> ...


----------



## Zeusviper (27 Avril 2006)

en faisant PATH=/sw/bin tu as en fait supprimé la précédente valeur, donc en particulier le chemin d'accès a tes bin standards.

il faut faire 
PATH=$PATH:/sw/bin

ainsi tu ne fais qu'ajouter un chemin de plus a la variable PATH

une fois corrigé, logiquement le chemin d'origine devrait se rétablir au lancement d'une nouvelle session.

sinon ben rétablis le par toi meme : 
ce lui d'origine doit etre :
/sw/bin:/sw/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin


et voili!
++

EDIT : accesoirement pkoi avoir 3 lignes identiques dans ton .profile??
et c quoi ce ~ a la fin??

EDIT2 : dans le .profile d'origine il y a justement une protection qui vérifie que le chemin indispensable est présent : 


```
echo $PATH | grep -q -s "/usr/local/bin"
##
# DELUXE-USR-LOCAL-BIN-INSERT
# (do not remove this comment)
##
if [ $? -eq 1 ] ; then
    PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin
    export PATH
fi
```


----------



## FjRond (28 Avril 2006)

benko a dit:
			
		

> En fait je pense que ça se produit depuis que j'ai essayé de changer mon fichier .profile en y intégrant la variable PATH
> 
> Voici mon ficher .profile actuel :


Attention, il faut bien lire les lignes de code indiquées dans les réponses quand on débute avec le Terminal


----------



## tatouille (28 Avril 2006)

PATH=/dev/null







 

FjRond

*Mais avant de procéder à cette opération, nous devrons examiner le contenu du répertoire /usr/bin/ pour nous assurer qu'il ne contient aucun autre fichier du même nom que notre script. En effet, dans le cas contraire, le fichier natif serait écrasé de manière irréversible par le nouveau. Le Terminal NE DEMANDE JAMAIS CONFIRMATION!*


----------



## benko (29 Avril 2006)

Super la boite !
Merci pour votre aide ;-)

C'est bien de ne pas se sentir seul quand on est dans la mouise...


----------



## FjRond (29 Avril 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> PATH=/dev/null
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hé hé !


----------

